# GIZA ZOO on fire



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Giza zoo is on fire... they say they are getting the animals out but there is no place for them to go, I am guessing all the cats and dogs that are there will end up at ESMA.. yes this zoo has dogs and cats behind bars


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate that place!!!


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

according to Masrawy a leading Egyptian news site..4 Hyenas escaped from the Zoo..!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

smsm42 said:


> according to Masrawy a leading Egyptian news site..4 Hyenas escaped from the Zoo..!!




they will blend right in if they go to a tourist spot


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

> they will blend right in if they go to a tourist spot


hahahahaha..well that might be true...XD


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

smsm42 said:


> according to Masrawy a leading Egyptian news site..4 Hyenas escaped from the Zoo..!!



I don't blame them.....I'd be trying to escape if I were an animal in that sh*thole!!!


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

> I don't blame them.....I'd be trying to escape if I were an animal in that sh*thole!!!


the place has been there since ancient times ya xD


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

smsm42 said:


> the place has been there since ancient times ya xD



Yes... so have London zoo, and many others....most have been updated to allow the animals more freedom and dignity.....
It's not just the lack of space, but how they neglect the animals.....I took lots of pictures of starving neglected animals when I was there many moons ago....I wish I still had them!
I left the zoo in tears that day...I was ready to kill somebody!!!

Even the hyenas took a stand....they're probably better off running loose in the desert than stuck in that place!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Yes... so have London zoo, and many others....most have been updated to allow the animals more freedom and dignity.....
> It's not just the lack of space, but how they neglect the animals.....I took lots of pictures of starving neglected animals when I was there many moons ago....I wish I still had them!
> I left the zoo in tears that day...I was ready to kill somebody!!!
> 
> Even the hyenas took a stand....they're probably better off running loose in the desert than stuck in that place!!!




the place is nothing more than a hell hole for the animals and a play park for the people of Cairo.. I have been twice, twice too many times.. I actually saw people sitting on the grass with a primus stove on the go and they were making tea..

Strange thing is every Egyptian bar the animal lovers is proud of this place.


----------

